# Cube Attempt 2010?



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

Hi all, im looking at purchasing a road bike after 3 years on a hybrid (trek 7.3) and ive found a second hand Cube attempt 2010 model on ebay (starting price £300) , does anyone have any experience with these? seems to be quite good spec to me , but was also considering a new triban 3 ,
any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2013)

Looks like a good bike, and very clean. Original saddle, and great spec. However, it does say it's a 64cm frame, which puts in in XL categories. Are you very tall with long legs? Ask the seller to make sure the 64cm bit isn't a typo, but the seatstays appear to suggest it is a bike for a basketball player..... (love that colour by the way!) If you are that tall, then it's worth a punt. It was a £1k bike new, so bid accordingly.... Detective work shows that the seller is a bike enthusiast, his purchase history tells us a lot about his cycling, and it all looks reassuring. 

The Triban 3 has a strong fan-base on here. It is very well equipped with quality parts, and is incredible value for money. This year's model is a bit lower spec than last year, but still an excellent bike at the price point.


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2013)

carlos16 said:


> Hi all, im looking at purchasing a road bike after 3 years on a hybrid (trek 7.3) and ive found a second hand Cube attempt 2010 model on ebay (starting price £300) , does anyone have any experience with these? seems to be quite good spec to me , but was also considering a new triban 3 ,
> any advice would be very much appreciated.


PING


----------



## Goldcoast (7 Apr 2013)

Apparently Cubes come up a little smaller then other brands, I don't know if it's all models. I've got a 60cm Agree which is perfect for me, but going by sizing for other bikes I would probably be between 56/58.


----------



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

Thks Cubist, yeah im 6 foot 5 and i contacted the seller and hes the same height, the problem is finding a bike when you are tall, local bike shop dont have any in to try etc , i have just noticed that decathlon have the 63cm triban 3 in stock to buy online which is very rare!. I have never actually heard of the attempt before, i assume they have dicontinued this model now as i couldnt find one new to compare prices with.


----------



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

Thks Goldcoast, yeah i heard they come up small, how tall are you?


----------



## Goldcoast (7 Apr 2013)

I'm 6ft


----------



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

Is the red triban the old model and the cheaper white one the newer? £299 for red , £279 for white,see they also have 2 triban 5's now also!
Wonder why it says it only suitable for 30 to 60km! what happens to it after that?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Apr 2013)

The Attempt is a great bike and very well specced for it's price. I'd expect it to go for a bit more than it's currently sitting at, as it's still quite a sought after 2nd hand buy.

Maybe because of this review - http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-cube-bikes-attempt-triple-11-43155


----------



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

Cheers Ffoeg, sounds great from that review, i will keep my eye on it and see what it gets up to, i hope it only interests a certain few because of its size.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Apr 2013)

I would go for the cube, especially considering your height. The Triban although a good bike cannot compete with the Cube, plus you might not get the large frame size.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Apr 2013)

The frame size may well keep the price down (fingers crossed for you).

I was watching one (58cm) last year which end up up around at around £600, which was just outside my limit. I ended up with a 2011 Peloton - same frame but Tiagra group set.


----------



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

You pleased with the Peloton Ffoeg?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Apr 2013)

Yeah .. it's a lovely bike (to ride and look at!), and compliments my Cube MTB perfectly






Any excuse to pic-whore


----------



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

That looks fantastic mate,love that colour!


----------



## spacecat (7 Apr 2013)

I have a 2010 Attempt. Brilliant bike and I can't really fault it. I'm 5'10" and the frame is a 58.

It's probably done around 10k by now and not needed anything other than wearable parts.


----------



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

Thks spacecat it does does look a great bike, good spec also , you kept the original seat? ive read they are quite uncomfy!


----------



## spacecat (7 Apr 2013)

Haha, yeah I found it to be, others might not! It didn't seem to have much support mid span. It now has a lovely red and white arione cx on it.


----------



## spacecat (7 Apr 2013)

It's a stiff 7005 double butted alu frame. That was quite uncomfortable at first for me, but I now run with a bit less pressure in the tyres which does not affect speeds. The frame colour scheme and finish, if its been looked after, are exceptional. The decals are painted on. It was rock solid last year on a 50mph descent. More than can be said for the rider!

If I was to criticise one area it would be the wheel bearings. The wheels are still true and have hit a good few potholes, but if out in a downpour they will let water in. The front is on its third set and the rear its second. 

These days I remove the freehub and front wheel caps every now and again to dry them out and lube the freehub and bearings. The bearings are generic and don't cost much or take long to replace.

On the front wheel, the hub caps are held on by a virtually invisible circlip. I never put these back on the last time the bearings were replaced. This makes it easy to pop the caps off to dry inside the hub when washing etc.

Oh, a bottle cage mount did come loose, but that was my stupid fault for cross threading it!


----------



## carlos16 (7 Apr 2013)

Thks for the great info spacecat, it looks well in the pics and say its has been serviced on regular intervals
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190820999094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## spacecat (7 Apr 2013)

Good luck! Hopefully the frame size will keep the price down

I think the Attempt and Streamer (both alu) were discontinued in 2011


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2013)

They were, but were replaced by the Peloton. They had three or four different framesets over a range of alu bikes, but settled on the peloton with different groupsets in the end. Spec wise the modern equivalent would be the peloton race.
You may get lucky with the price as it's huge.


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2013)

carlos16 said:


> Thks spacecat it does does look a great bike, good spec also , you kept the original seat? ive read they are quite uncomfy!


I had that seat on a XC mountain bike, and loved it. The Selle Italia X1 on my Peloton is sitting in a parts drawer waiting for reattachment when I come round to selling the bike. There's a charge spoon on there now.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Apr 2013)

The seat looks similar to the one on my Peloton, and my bum's more than happy with it


----------

